# Cost of TV / Internet and Phone



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wondered what is the pricing for TV / Internet and phone? 

I know it depends on the deal you get, but can someone give rough idea? in terms of TV i just wanted mainly the sport channels to watch the English Premier League.

Not fussed what phone calls and in terms of internet speed, anything from 4mb is fine for me.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

OSN Premier HD = 294
DU 8MBP + Phone is 394 I think


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company | du

Etisalat -


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

I pay about 400AED a month for 16mb broadband, phone line, basic tv (only about 2/3 English channels) + Aljazeera 1-10HD (or whatever it's called now) which has BPL


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in JVT

380 dhs - Talk, Surf, Watch (16gb Internet) 
294dhs - OSN Premier Plus HD 364
70 dhs - Al Jazeera Sports (Very good in my opinion, lots of English Football over the weekend roughly 4/6 live games)

744dhs


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

A little over 1500aed p/m: 100mb internet package, English Premier HD plus, TFC Filipino channel (for the wife), JSC sports, all on 2 TV's in the house. Also includes 2x Land line, with unlimited int calls for 1 fils a second, and fax line. All with Etisalat.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Budw said:


> A little over 1500aed p/m: 100mb internet package, English Premier HD plus, TFC Filipino channel (for the wife), JSC sports, all on 2 TV's in the house. Also includes 2x Land line, with unlimited int calls for 1 fils a second, and fax line. All with Etisalat.


:jaw: WTF? Dude, that is a lot... does etisalat charge for each tv? I ask since you mention two tv connection. :shocked:


----------



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

BravoMike said:


> I pay about 400AED a month for 16mb broadband, phone line, basic tv (only about 2/3 English channels) + Aljazeera 1-10HD (or whatever it's called now) which has BPL


this sounds a good deal, do Al Jazaeera have the right for the football then? so i need to make sure i get that included?


----------



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

I notice people mention OSN Premier, does that have different football games to Al Jazeera? Do they share the rights?




FlexRay said:


> I live in JVT
> 
> 380 dhs - Talk, Surf, Watch (16gb Internet)
> 294dhs - OSN Premier Plus HD 364
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> I notice people mention OSN Premier, does that have different football games to Al Jazeera? Do they share the rights?


No. OSN has a (relatively) good selection of movies etc. Not much to write home about for the sports I watch. 
It has a bit of cricket. I think the Scottish League. Some golf. Rugby.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers, so i just need to make sure i get all the Al Jazeera sports package to watch football?



rsinner said:


> No. OSN has a (relatively) good selection of movies etc. Not much to write home about for the sports I watch.
> It has a bit of cricket. I think the Scottish League. Some golf. Rugby.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Cheers, so i just need to make sure i get all the Al Jazeera sports package to watch football?


pretty much yes


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> :jaw: WTF? Dude, that is a lot... does etisalat charge for each tv? I ask since you mention two tv connection. :shocked:


Yes they do. Etisalat will charge you for every freaking additional TV. It includes the 2nd decoder with HDD recording.


----------



## rachelpatton (Jan 29, 2014)

What is the best package of of TV and internet in Dubai, my current internet sucks and so I want to replace it ASAP!


----------

